# Tv el Lg 21sa1rl-l4 no enciende



## ovp (Oct 27, 2013)

buenas tarde para todos los amigos  espero que me ayuden a reparar mi tv lg modelo 21sa1rl-l4 el cual no me enciende les cuento lo destapa y al enchufar el tv hace como para encender pero se queda como com un sonido que va y viene osea se escucha como un sui suii pero no me prende ya revise el transistor de salida orizontal y estad en corto  tomo estas medidas con el +b desconectado del flayba y el transistor tambien y en el condesador principal tengo 156v 157v 158v esta por alli osea varia en el +b el diagrama me dice que tiene que ver 115v tengo 105v me imajino que es apagado por que este tele prende es dandole al boton de cambiar los canales cuando le doy al boton me llega el voltaje a 121v y y al ratito se baja a 105v en la salida del choper me dice el diagrama que tiene que ver en el capacitador c826 10v alli y tengo 9.9 esta bien alli a al desconectar el tv en el capacitador principal no queda cargado solo tengo una voltaje de 07.3vol nota todas estas medidas con el +b desconectado y el transistor horizontal hice esta revision y encontre el horizontal q402 en corto el c414  capasitador de poliester 183j 2000v desvalorizado tanbiem el capacitador c307 de 100uf 35v desvalorizado prosedi a cambiar todas estas piezas averiadas y el condesador de 183j de 2000v no lo consegui y me almaron este con los condesadores uno de 622h h 1.6kv .u otro de 472h h 1.6kv y el otro de 662h 1600v todos estos en parelelo lo intale para ver si me encendia el tv y al conectarlo lo unico que escuche fue el sumbido de alto voltaje y no iso mas nada ma sbien me quemo el transistor otra ves me podran ayudar a reparar mi tv que me recomiendan a lo del transistor 183j que opinan esta bien


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 28, 2013)

Hola ovp, tu explicación es bastante complicada de entender, pero si te quema tantos transistores de horizontal y estás seguro que no hay más nada defectuoso, es probable que tengas averiado el flyback.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 28, 2013)

Aquí diagrama LG 21SA1RL-L4 Chasis CW81B:

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,15843/

Click en Download para descargar..

Comentar si corresponde al TV en reparación..

Saludos..


----------



## ovp (Oct 28, 2013)

si amigo ese es el diagrama


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 28, 2013)

El capacitor debe ser exacto..ya que al cambiar la capacitancia que se encuentra en paralelo el circuito formado por la serie del Yugo y el bobinado del Flyback,el sobreimpulso en el circuito resonante se eleva,esta tensión supera la máxima tensión soportada por el TSH (Transistor de Salida Horizontal) y este se quema..

por eso es importante usar los componentes exactos..

la fuente al parecer esta bien por lo que comentas,pero tenes el circuito Horizontal dañado..

podrías realizar esta prueba para ver si el TV se mantiene encendido: (Imagen Adjunta)

esta serie se encuentra en la linea de +B..se usa como limitadora de corriente..

si el HV se mantiene,entonces el problema se concentra todavía en la etapa Horizontal..

Pero el TV no va a tener imagen ni iluminación en el TRC,porque el voltaje de +B se va a ver reducido a menos de la mitad..

ademas con esta prueba se van a poder realizar mediciones de la tensión Pico en el Colector de TSH..

Saludos..


----------



## ovp (Oct 28, 2013)

buenas noches amigo no entiendo mucho de esa prueba que me dice me puede explicar un poco como puedo hacer esa prueba al tv y gracias amigo


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 28, 2013)

Allí subí la imagen de como se debe realizar la prueba..

también se puede realizar con una fuente externa..

aquí el Curso:

http://curso-completo-de-tv.com/lecciones/reparaciones-en-la-etapa-horizontal/


----------



## ovp (Oct 29, 2013)

buenas no entendi mucho lo del curso ese creo que es muy fuerte y lo del bonbillo en el +b cuando me dice que hay que cortar temporalmente la linea del +b lo purdo cortar en el condesador c835 o en la l802 o es mucho antes y cual son las mediciones alli tengo que momtar un transistor nuevo u la pruebe es sin el transistor y tengo una duda con esta resistencia la r316 el el diagrama me dice que es de 2.7k/2w (RS) ESA RS QUE SIGNIFICA BUENO VOY ALLI TENGO CONECTADA UNA RESISTENCIA DE DE COLOR AMARILLO VIOLETA ROJO  DORADO Y NEGRO CREO QUE ES DE 47,2 HOMIO ESTOY ERRADO ALLI CREO QUE ESA RESIDSTENCI NO ES LA DE ALLI 
LA MIDO CON EL TESTE Y EN ESCALA DE 2K 468 EN LA   20K ME MIDE 0.45 Y EN LA ESCALA DE 200K 00.2 QUE OPINA CREO QUE ESTA QUEMEDA Y DE 2.7K QUE ME DICE EL DIAGRAMA Y TIENE UNA DE 47.2


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 29, 2013)

Una vez con el capacitor de sintonía y TSH nuevos podremos hacer la prueba..
Lo que trato de hacer es enseñarte un método de trabajo,para no estar cambiando componentes por cambiar..
Este Chasis cuenta con protecciones,que se pueden anular muy fácilmente..
Para verificar si entra en protección medir la tensión o valor lógico en el Colector de Q16..
En condiciones normales de trabajo hay un valor alto (5V),si esta en protección habrá un valor bajo..
Para desactivar la protección solo hay que retirar Q16..


----------



## ovp (Oct 29, 2013)

eso quiero amigo aprender voy a tratar de conseguir el capacitador original y el transistor a para hacer esa prueba tengo que tener un osiloscopio  o otro equipo


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 30, 2013)

Muchas veces es muy necesario un osciloscopio..
Yo gracias a Dios pude comprarme uno,y te aseguro que vale la pena..

en los casos antes mencionado se usa el tester,el curso que te pase es solo una parte,hay 20 artículos mas donde se enseña..

Pero el capacitor original y el transistor de buena calidad son esenciales..

Luego probamos con la lampara en serie en la linea de +B y con las protecciones activadas,luego podemos desactivarlas..según los resultados..


----------



## ovp (Oct 30, 2013)

ok amigo se lo agradesco voy a ver si consigo el transistor original de 183j 2000v y le escribo


----------



## albertovelasquez (Nov 1, 2013)

hola amigo deberias de revisar el condensador c406 que es de 27 nano y ademas puedes poner un salida horizontal tt2021


----------

